# Whatever happened to elly73?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm back after a couple of years & i looked up elly73 but she has been banned. Anyone remember her from late 2012? Her H was having an EA w/ some french girl he worked w/. Was elly trolling?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

She was a troll.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ugh! How did that get discovered? I wasted a lot of time on her then!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> I'm back after a couple of years & i looked up elly73 but she has been banned. Anyone remember her from late 2012? Her H was having an EA w/ some french girl he worked w/. Was elly trolling?


*Welcome back home to TAM, missymrs80! Missed you!*


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

missymrs80 said:


> Ugh! How did that get discovered? I wasted a lot of time on her then!


*You know, that's an interesting question. How do the mods get onto the fact that some of these people are trolls? Is it that their stories are so outlandish that it's obvious they're fakes, or what? I've gotten suckered in a couple of times and it's really disgusting.*


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I was on Elly's thread for a while, but got a bad feeling at some point and stopped posting. Then there was the Rosie troll & I thought her language style was very much like Elly's, so I suspected it was the same person and stopped posting on that. Rosie's story was more outlandish, but there were a number of similar language quirks that could have been coincidental - or not. Anyway, I wasn't surprised to learn that either of them was a troll. I have assumed that it was the same person, although I don't have any real proof of that.


----------

